# Tis the season(almost)



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have been itching to start calling this season but really tried to stay away as long as i could. Well, this morning i couldn't take it anymore. My calling partner called and asked if i wanted to go. I said yes and we headed out about 6 am.
First stand today was a hail marry as the first fox we saw was getting out of town. We decided to stay and make a stand. Good decision! After about 2 1/2 minutes in comes a young male and freezes at 40 yards. I had both guns and had the .17 in hand. My partner couldn't decide if it was close enough and he decided the jig was up. As soon as he turned i put it to him and he folded on the spot. We went to a different call and the one that had bounced earlier decided it sounded interesting. He made a circle out about 150 yards and went into some brush. We never did see him again.
We made a total of 5 stands today and called in a total of 4 fox. The only shot taken was the first one. Maybe next time we will give it an extra minute. We blew 3 sequences by not waiting long enough. -)O(-[attachment=0:1ah8mr2z]fox 1.JPG[/attachment:1ah8mr2z][attachment=1:1ah8mr2z]red.JPG[/attachment:1ah8mr2z]


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You need some more patience!!! :mrgreen: Nice fox, some other part of hunting I don't want to try because I know I will get addicted.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

That is no kidding. It takes all but 1 time and that's the end of it. It gets in your blood fast!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> That is no kidding. It takes all but 1 time and that's the end of it. It gets in your blood fast!


Pretty much just like everything else it seems. Like deer, duck, goose, fishing, pigeon, and everything else. I love shooting yotes, but never called one in.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

What calls did you use to call the fox in?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Johnny Stewart


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

katorade said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > That is no kidding. It takes all but 1 time and that's the end of it. It gets in your blood fast!
> ...


I highly recommended trying it, nothing, and I mean nothing compares. I love hunting big game but if I had to chose I would take yote/fox hunting. 
Speaking of hunting I hope my 204 gets done soon I need to get out and call.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

What are you doing to your 204 mike??


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

yfzduner450 said:


> What are you doing to your 204 mike??


Its at Black Ice getting a makeover for the up coming yote season. :mrgreen: I can't wait till its done. I will be posting pics.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't wait to see some pics. Black Ice does some great work. We need to get out and hunt together again. It was a fun time and i've got a new foxpro firestorm i need you to show me how to work. It's got a ton of great sounds, i'm not sure which ones to put together to make a stand.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

For sure. As soon as I get it back we should get together.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

That would be cool, maybe even bax could get out too! I'd be down to go to NV or wyo even.


----------

